# Solved: dtv box - lost multiple channels.



## nash50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, i recently bought the tivax stb-t9 Digital to analog converter box with the 40 dollar coupon. it was one of the best rated by consumer reports magazine.

upon getting it i hooked it up, did the auto channel finder thingy. it went though all that then i started browsing channels.

i noticed i had lost channels 7,9,11,13,28.

might not seem like a big problem to some, but when you only have 15 channels to begin, thats alot.

Is there somthing im missing? do these channels not work with DTV yet?

also, i checked if i could manually add channels to no luck, the box simply does not have an option for it.

I'd really appreciate some help, when you get the time, thanks!

~nash~


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Probably an antenna problem and tower location of signal from TV station. When doing the free over air HD stations I must adjust the indoor antenna I use to receive several stations and loose the ones I had when it was in another position. We have also been told that when the change over is complete, we have two low power stations we will never see again in my area. The HD signals do not appear to be as strong as the old analog.

I also have two computers w/HD TV turner cards, one with powered antenna and the other just plain. When searching for stations, and both pointed in the same general direction, they will pick up mostly the same channels, but at the same time drop or find a channel the other does not see. Frankly, unless signals are boosted, over air antenna HD really sucks and is a poor replacement for the current analog. It is adversely affected by weather conditions and even in perfect weather has a tendency to pixelize badly at times for no rhyme or reason.

Having said all this, I have cable TV and will not be affected when the change over is made. I just refuse to pay them extra for HD and will continue to use the antenna for that feature.


----------



## nash50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wino, you have been a tremendous help!

as sad as it is, it looks like ill be upgrading to basic cable then. only 35 bucks a month 

the reason its important i get the channels is so my dad can watch it. its the only channels he enjoys. 

so again, cheers for the help mate, i appreciate it tons.


----------

